# Topics > Conversational AI > Messengers >  Facebook Messenger, instant messaging service, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

Website - messenger.com

Facebook Messenger on Wikipedia

Messenger Platform, bot framework for Messenger

VP of Messenger - Stan Chudnovsky

Messenger Rooms, virtual hangouts

----------


## Airicist

Facebook Messenger tips & tricks

Published on Apr 3, 2016




> From secret basketball games to friendly nicknames, make the most of your Messenger chats with these handy tips and hidden features.

----------


## Airicist

Facebook Messenger has a new home screen to lure you away from apps

Published on Jun 16, 2016




> Need an Uber? Need to make a restaurant reservation? You'll be able to do that in Facebook messenger now.

----------


## Airicist

Facebook's Messenger Day: Is it any good?

Published on Apr 27, 2017




> Facebook recently launched “Messenger Day,” which is basically its version of Instagram and Snapchat Stories. 
> 
> When you open Messenger, you’ll now see a new series of card icons at the top of the screen, which might remind Snapchat users of how “Discover Stories” used to be previewed.
> 
> But is it any good?

----------


## Airicist

How to create a Messenger Bot

Published on Jul 25, 2019




> Get started with developing your experience in Messenger. This walkthrough will take you from creating a page until having a live experience running on Messenger, This experience is based on the demo business Original Coast Clothing, am eComm business that leverages messaging to promote sales and provide customer care to its customers. Based on this tutorial https://fb.me/get-sample-oc

----------

